# Sheffield Lake LEWT



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

LEWT Anglers Prepare for the Championship

The Western Basin Sportfishing Association (WBSA) and Lake Erie Walleye Trail (LEWT) will be hosting the final event of the 2009 Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery LEWT tournament series Saturday July 25th at the Sheffield City ramp. 

We are excited to be holding the championship in the back yard of long time LEWT sponsor Erie Outfitters commented WBSA President Marc Hudson. He continued The fishing in the Sheffield area will give the teams a lot of options as to where to go and what techniques to use

There is a lot on the line for the top teams in the Team of the Year race as at the end of the day the 2009 champions will be crowned. Tommy and Thomas Sibert hold the top spot with 594 points out of a possible 600. The team of Scott Geitgey and Mike Bohm are second with 580 points while Gary and Nicholas Zart are third with 574 points. The championship is worth more points then the regular events so there are still opportunities for teams to make a move for the top spot. In addition to winning the title teams are fighting for the chance to earn a berth to the AIM Championship and also the Cabelas National Team Championship (NTC) for the 2010 NTC.

As in past years there will be a Starcraft Marine Contingency award at all of the LEWT events. Any owner winning the event out of their Starcraft boat will be eligible for a $250 bonus from Starcraft. If that boat was purchased from Vics Sports Center or Cranberry Creek Marina they are eligible for an additional $250 from the dealership to bring the total to $500. We are excited to be a part of the LEWT again this year and also to be able to make running a Starcraft boat a valuable commodity for the anglers commented Greg Yarbrough, Starcraft Marine representative.

We would like to say thanks to all of our sponsors for their support again this year for the LEWT said tournament director Matt Davis. This marks the end of the 2009 LEWT season but the WBSA will be hosting the inaugural Gator Classic Pro Am event on September 12th and 13th. Entries are currently being accepted for both divisions and more information can be found at the club website he added.

The WBSA is a Social based Club for fishermen and women that fish in the Western & Central Basins of Lake Erie and its tributaries. Membership is open to all fisher people no matter what their location. Our goal is to present information in a manner that will help sustain and improve fishing in one of the greatest inland sport fisheries in the world. Scientific information, fishing techniques, locations and presentations will be presented at our monthly meetings by expert and knowledgeable speakers and tournament anglers in our group. These anglers are very open with techniques and methods and will help any member that is trying to learn new methods. 

For more information about the LEWT you can visit www.wbsa.us Listed below are the 2009 LEWT sponsors: Starcraft Marine, Crown Battery, Medina Plating, Tom Sharpnack Chevrolet, Buick and Pontiac in Willard, South Shore Marine, Reef Runner Lures, Cranberry Creek Marina, Vics Sports Center, Sharpnack Ford, Denny Braun, Erie Outfitters, Ole Pete's Tackle, Yant Beef Jerky, Navionics, OhioGamefishing.com, Cyclops Lures, Bad Boys Tackle, Catch Em Trolling Sinkers, Michigan Stinger Spoons, Jims Taxidermy, Cisco Fishing Systems, LPG Fishing Systems, Harbor Drive Thru and Tackle Shop and Balboa Fish Cleaning.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Is the weigh in at Erie outfitters and what time is it?Is it ok to come down and watch?


----------



## WBSA (Feb 11, 2009)

The 3 O'clock weigh in will be at the launch (We do weigh if they come in early though) or at the parking lot across the street. Thats one detail not worked out yet. Depending on weather the launch & weigh in may be moved at the last minute to Lorain Black River

The public is always welcome and encouraged to attend. We also started taping weigh in interviews at our last tourney in Geneva. Videos links are available on the public LEWT section of our message board.


----------



## Bigmtman (Feb 4, 2008)

Please post about the weigh in place as it gets a litttle closer,me and my son would like to come watch and support our friends and sportsmen.


----------



## Guest (Jul 25, 2009)

Lorain or Sheffield??


----------



## Rednek (Nov 6, 2006)

The Sheffield Lake LEWT tournament has been cancelled for today and rescheduled for Sunday, July 26th.

*The ramp location has been changed to the Black River ramp in Lorain.*

Marc Hudson has stated that they will be leaving the ramp and heading up the river at *6:30AM* Sunday.

The weigh-in will be at 3:30 at the Black River ramp.


----------

